# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  سابقة قضائية في حق الدفاع الشرعي

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 المبادئ:

 • القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م - حق الدفاع الشرعي - تجاوز استعماله - العبرة في تقدير التجاوز بالمدى الذي بلغه المتهم لشل المعتدي وليس بنوع الأداة المستعملة.
 • القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م - حق الدفاع الشرعي - عدم اشتراط أن يكون الخطر المراد صده حقيقياً.

 1- العبرة عند تحديد تجاوز حق الدفاع الشرعي من عدمه لا تكون بنوع الأداة المستعملة أو خطورتها لأن المتهم ليس في وضع يختار فيه الأداة التي يستخدمها لدفع الخطر المحدق بل ينظر إلى المدى الذي بلغه المتهم لشل حركة المعتدي ومنعه من موالاة عدوانه.

 2- الخطر المنشئ لحق الدفاع الشرعي عن النفس الذي يخشى منه تسبيب الموت أو الأذى الجسيم لا يشترط أن يكون خطراً حقيقياً وإنما يكفي أن يكون تصورياً مبنياً على أسباب معقولة.
 الحكم:

 أدانت محكمة جنايات الخرطوم شرق المتهمة عائشة محمد يوسف اسحق تحت المادة 130(2) من القانون الجنائي . وبتنازل والد المرحوم محمد أزرق عن القصاص وقبوله الدية قضت محكمة الجنايات بسجن المدانة لمدة سنتين اعتباراً من 24/4/2001م وأن تدفع هي وعاقلتها دية قدرها 3 مليون دينار على أن تبقى بالحبس حتى السداد أو الإبراء.
 الوقائع الثابتة أمام محكمة الجنايات العامة والتي أسست عليها حكمها تتلخص في أن الشاكي وزوجته المتهمة يقيمان في منزل تحت التشييد بمنطقة الطائف يقيم معها ابن عم الزوج . قبل شهر من تاريخ الحادث غادرت المتهمة المنزل وأقامت مع أقارب لها بأركويت لأنها تخشى على نفسها من المرحوم بعد فترة ذهب الزوج إلى زوجته وطلب منها العودة إلى منزل الزوجية على وعد بأنه سوف يخرج المرحوم من المنزل . عادت المتهمة إلى المنزل في يوم الحادث وبصحبتها نسوة من أقاربها إلا أنها وجدت المرحوم بداخل المنزل همت المتهمة بالعودة إلا أن النساء طلبن منها البقاء حتى عودة زوجها الذي ذهب إلى أقارب المرحوم للاستعانة بهم في إخراج المرحوم من منزله.

 توجهت المتهمة إلى غرفة يقيم فيها أبناؤها أثناء جلوسها بداخل الغرفة سمعت صياح ابنتها عند خروجها من الغرفة وجدت المرحوم ممسكاً ابنتها طلبت منه أن يتركها ، ففعل وأتجه نحوها . قامت بضربه بسكين في عنقه وولت هاربة ، أفضت الإصابة إلى موت المرحوم.
 لم يجد حكم محكمة الجنايات القبول من المدانة واستأنفته أمام محكمة استئناف الخرطوم التي توصلت إلى أن المتهمة ارتكبت فعلها أثناء مباشرتها لحقها المشروع في الدفاع عن نفسها غير أنها تجاوزت هذا الحق تأسيساً على أنها استخدمت سكيناً ووقتها كان المرحوم أعزلَ ومن ثم عدلت الإدانة إلى المادة 131(2) وأيدت العقوبة.
 لم يجد هذا الحكم أيضاً القبول من المدانة فرفعت بوساطة محاميها الأستاذ فاروق محمد الأمين هذا الطعن بالنقض تأسيساً على أنها استخدمت حقها المشروع في الدفاع عن نفسها وأن فعلها كان مناسباً ولم تكن في وضع يمكنها من اختيار السلاح الذي استخدمته ولا تحديد الموقع الذي أصابته من جسم المرحوم ولم تستخدم سوى القدر المناسب من القوة.
 نقبل الطعن شكلاً وفقاً للمادة (184) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وموضوعاً واقعة قيام المتهمة بطعن المرحوم في عنقه وأن تلك الطعنة سددت بقوة أحدثت قطعاً كاملاً لعضلات الرقبة والشرائيين وكسر بالعظم اللامي ونزيف شديد أدى إلى وفاته.
 وأن المتهمة وأن لم تكن تقصد تسبيب موت المرحوم فهي على أقل تقدير كانت تعلم بأن الموت سيكون النتيجة الراجحة وليست المحتملة لفعلها نراها أمر ثابت لا يجادل الطاعن حوله.
 وفي تقديرنا أن المتهمة أن لم تنجـح على مستوى الترجيح إثبات أن فعلها يندرج تحـت المادة 12(2) من القانون الجنائي فهـي علـى الأقل استطاعت أن تثير شكاً معقولاً في ذلك وهذا يكفي لتقرير استفادتها من حق الدفاع الشرعي.
 لقد دفعت المدانة بأن المرحوم سبق أن اعتداءه عليها وكرر اعتدائه عليها وهي حبلى حتى أجهضت وأنها تركت منزل الزوجية وأقامت خارجه خوفاً من المرحوم . أكدت هذه الواقعة شاهدة الاتهام السادسة وثبت أيضاً ما ادعته وأنها ربطت عودتها إلى منزل الزوجية بخروج أو إخراج المرحوم منه.
 هذه الواقعة أثبتتها بينة الاتهام قبل الدفاع وثابت أيضاً أن المبلغ سعى لعودتها إلى منزل الزوجية وأنها عادت بالفعل إلى المنزل بناءً على وعد منه بإخراج المرحوم من المنزل غير أنها عند عودتها ونسوة من أهلها ، فوجئت بوجوده في المنزل وأنه لم يبارحه همت بالعودة مجدداً إلى ذويها ، حاول المبلغ إخراج المرحوم وطلب منها البقاء ، وكذلك النسوة لأنه سوف يستعين بذوي المرحوم لإخراجه.
 وثابت أيضاً بالبينة ما ادعته أن المرحوم بعد خروج زوجها ، وكان ذلك ليلاً أمسك بيد أبنتها حتى صرخت ، وعندما اتجهت نحوه تركها وأقبل نحوها عندها قامت بطعنه ووقتها كانت حبلى في أشهر الحمل الأخيرة.
 إن الخطر المنشئ لحق الدفاع الشرعي عن النفس الذي يخشى منه تسبيب الموت أو الأذى الجسيم لا يشترط أن يكون خطراً حقيقياً وإنما يكفي أن يكون تصورياً مبني على أسباب معقولة فإذا وضعناً في الاعتبار الوقائع الثابتة الآتية:
 1- أن المتهمة سبق أن أجهضت بسبب المرحوم.
 2- أن المرحوم كان سبباً في خروج المتهمة من منزل الزوجية بسبب تخوفها منه ، وأنه سبق أن سبب أذى لأخر وأنه أشيع عنه أنه غير سوي العقل وأنها ربطت عودتها إلى منزل الزوجية بخروج المرحوم منه ولبثت خارجه لما يقارب الشهر.
 3- أنها همت بالعودة مرة أخرى إلى منزل ذويها بعد أن تبين لها أن المرحوم لم يبارح المنزل وأنها لم تبق إلا بعد أن طلب منها الحضور البقاء انتظاراً لعودة زوجها الذي ذهب للاستعانة بذوي المرحوم لإخراجه من المنزل.
 4- أن المرحوم بعد ذلك وفي غياب زوجها ، وكان الوقت ليلاً أمسك بيد ابنتها حتى صرخت ولم يتركها إلا عندما أقبلت نحوه المتهمة طالبة منه ذلك فتركها وأتجه نحوها حينئذ قامت بطعنه ولآذت بالفرار.
 وفي تقديرنا وإن لم يثبت أن المرحوم اعتدى اعتداءً فعلياً على المتهمة إلا أن تصور المتهمة بأنها مواجهة باعتداء من المرحوم وفي غياب زوجها ، وفي ظرف الليل بأنها مواجهة بخطر محدق تخشى منه على نفسها وعلى حملها في أشهره الأخيرة تصور بني على أسباب معقولة تبيح لها أن تستخدم القدر المناسب من القوة لرده ودفع الخطر عن نفسها وحملها.
 فهل استخدام المتهمة لسكين لمواجهة المرحوم وهو أعزل قدر مناسب من القوة ؟
 في تقديرنا أن حق الدفاع الشرعي الذي يمتد إلى تسبيب الموت ، لا عبٌرةٌ فيه بالأداة التي استخدمت في تسبيب الموت وصولاً للقول بأن المتهم تجاوز أو لم يتجاوز حقه المشروع في الدفاع عن نفسه لأن المتهم ليس في وضع يختار فيه الأداة التي يستخدمها لدفع الخطر المحدق ولا تخير الموضع الذي يصيبه لشل حركة المعتدي حيث لا ينظر إلى الأداة في ظل الظروف التي بيناها وإلى عدد الضربات أو الطعنات التي سددها المتهم بل ينظر إلى المدى الذي بلغه المتهم لشل حركة المعتدى ومنعه من موالاة عدوانه بحيث ينتهي هذا الحق تماماً بتوقف الاعتداء أو زوال الخشية من وقوعه واستخــدام أي قدر من القوة بعد ذلك يجعل المتهم في وضع المتجاوز ســواء كان تجاوزه بحسن نية أم لا.
 والثابت من البينات التي قدمت أن المتهمة لم تتوقف عند الطعنة اليتيمة التي وجهتها إلى عنق المرحوم فحسب وإنما أطلقت ساقيها للريح ولا نراها قد تجاوزت في ممارستها هذا الحق على نحو ما ذهبت إليه محكمة الاستئناف.
 لهذا نرى أن فعل المدانة تتسع له مظلة المادة 12(1) من القانون الجنائي مما يقتضي تقرير براءَتها وتبعاً لهذا نلغي الإدانة والعقوبة والدية المحكوم بها ونأمر بإخلاء سبيلها فوراً.

 القاضي: عبد الله الفاضل عيسى
 التاريخ: 25/3/2002

 نعم العبرة بالتصور في ذهن المتهمة عندما أتت فعلها المادي تجاه القتيل ولما كان القتيل بالفعل غير سليم العقل ، وكانت المتهمة تخشى منه ليس خشية تصورية بل حقيقية - وشهود الاتهام قبل الدفاع شهدوا بأن القتيل غير سوي وأنه كان سبب خروج المتهمة من منزلها ، وأنّه استبان للمتهمة حقيقة تعدي المرحوم على بنتها ، والذي امتد إليها ، كان لابد أن تتوقع شيئا من القتيل ، وان تصرفت على هذا النحو ، وبوسيلة لم تخترها بل استعملتها بقرب الحادثة – سكين المطبخ ، فإن ذلك يشكل التصرف الطبيعي ، الذي لا يمكن أن يقال معه إن هنالك تجاوزاً في الدفاع ، وليس من المقطوع به أنَّ الأداة المستعملة السكين ، وليس من المستبعد أن تكون ( طوه ) كما قالت المتهمة ، وقد جاءت الإصابة بالطرف الحاد منها ، ومع قوة الضربة ونتيجة للخوف ، ترتب الأثر الذي أسفر عنه حال القتيل وكان سببا في وفاته ، على ذلك أتفق تماماً مع الأخ الكريم محجوب في النتيجة التي توصل إليها.

 القاضي: محمد حمد أبوسن
 التاريخ: 27/3/2002

 أوافق فقد أخطأت محكمة الموضوع عندما قـررت حرمان المدانة من حق الدفاع الشرعي عن النفس وقد أصابت محكمة الاستئناف عندما أثبتت هذا الحق للمدانة إلا أنها أخطأت هي الأخرى عندما قررت تجاوز المدانة لذلك الحق.

 لا أدري كيف يطلب من المدانة أن تتصرف بصورة أخرى غير ما قامت به . فالمدانة امرأة وجدت نفسها في مواجهة رجل غير سوي العقل اضطرت لهجر منزلها بسببه من قبل ، تعدى على ابنتها الصغيرة ويتجه نحوها للاعتداء عليها فهل يمكن لومها أن حاولت أن ترد ذلك العدوان؟ لا أعتقد ذلك ولا اعتقد أنها تجاوزت حقها الشرعي في الدفاع عن نفسها.

 الأمر النهائي:
 نلغي الإدانة والعقوبة ونأمر بإطلاق سبيل المدانة فوراً.


 محمد حمد أبوســن
 نائب رئيس القضاء
 ورئيس الدائرة
 27/3/2002
*

----------


## السيد

*الاستاذ ابراهيم اجد متعه خاصه في متابعه مواضيعك فهي كالقصص البوليسيه المشوقه والمتنوعه وان كانت غير مفيده لشخصي لبعدي عن المجال الا ان اخي الاصغر وهو طالب بجامعه النيلين كلية القانون اصبح يزاحمني علي الشاشه متابعاً لشخصك الغالي وهو يبعث لك بتحياته عبري ويتلهف للمزيد من مواضيعك لك الود
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

الاستاذ ابراهيم اجد متعه خاصه في متابعه مواضيعك فهي كالقصص البوليسيه المشوقه والمتنوعه وان كانت غير مفيده لشخصي لبعدي عن المجال الا ان اخي الاصغر وهو طالب بجامعه النيلين كلية القانون اصبح يزاحمني علي الشاشه متابعاً لشخصك الغالي وهو يبعث لك بتحياته عبري ويتلهف للمزيد من مواضيعك لك الود



مرحبا بك الاخ الكريم السيد  حقا لقد تلمست حميمية أحرفك ياصاحب
  اشكرك جزيلا على تثمينك وكلماتك الطيبات وتحياتي لشقيقكم الاصغر ومرحبا به  وكونا دوما بخير


*

----------

